# Woking Nuffield Part 56



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home. Lots of love and luck to you all xx


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Never been first before!!!


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Gold star coming your way for being first hatster!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

1st the worst 2nd the best


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Happy Valentines everyone! 

3rd the best of all the rest!!!!

Awww thanks Rachel   - 

Sho - all the best for tommorow hun -hope it all goes well.

Fingers - good to hear from you! hope the scan goes well  

Emma - naught you eating one of your cakes early!! enjoy the rest tonight 

Cheesey - great piccie - and little Neve looks like such a cutie  

Bendy - hope the jab goes well tonight - bet you are excited arent you ? 

Had my appt with Mr S and I have got very high NK cells so am on the asprin/clexane/steroids regime - i feel so relieved and have renewed hope for this next cycle - The Fazeley pharmacy gave me a good price on the drugs too - Ashtead hospital wanted £220 for the clexane and he can do it for £117! i love that bloke 

Right off to sort my muff out for later  Happy   everyone


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Updated List of WN Ladies 

 Waiting for Appointments 

Sumei - First appointment end of January
Mimi 1st apt 13th February
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 April
Saz24 - Waiting for NHS apt April / May
Potsworth - 1st Appointment 31st May Expected start date beginning of June
Taragon with Nick Brook
MT - 1st Appointment in June

 Waiting to Start 

Miss TC Waiting for a Doner Match
Sho28 - Lap on 15th Feb
Hatster Feb/March
Minow March
Monkeylove IVF May/June
Scaredy Cat
Strawbs
LadyTara
Emerald
HopeSpringEternal 
Miracle1978 
Steffan
Citygirl
ballimac
Alisha
BarneyBear
Jules77
babydreams219
Jellybabe 
Sarah38
Budgie

 Waiting for AF to start TX 

Beanie35
Emerald
Myra FET 
AliPali - ICSI Short Protocol 
Gill 

 On 21 day wait to start TX 

Angie DR Starts 11th March

DownRegging

Fingersarecrossed started 1st Feb Baseline 16th Feb
NVH started 4th Feb, Baseline 23rd Feb EC 9th mar, ET 12th Mar
Emma74 Baseline 23rd Feb
Karen 1975 DR 13th Feb, EC 19th Mar, ET 21st Mar, Test 4th Apr
BendyBird DR 14th Feb, EC 19th Mar Et 21st Mar, Test 4th Apr

Stimming

 2WW PUPO !! 

Nibbles - FET 7th 2 Embies 7cell & 4 Cell Test Day 21st Feb
Cloud FET 7th 2 Embies 7cell & 5 Cell Test Day 21st Feb
Caro01 IUI Insemination took place 9th Feb

 Waiting for First Scan -  

Oskira CONGRATULATIONS Scan 27th Feb
BBpiglet7 CONGRATULATIONS Scan 27th Feb

 Beans on Board 

Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS  
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
KTx - EDD 3-9-2007 
LUC - EDD 1-10-2007 

 Woking Babies 

Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 

 Please can anyone let me know any updates and changes and when you are due to start treatment or if you are waiting for AF etc as there are so many of us I am not sure where everyone should be.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

right I am off guys enjoy your romantic evenings


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Kt - can you put me under day 21 section - start d/reg on 28th Feb?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Haster - I dunno you're not here all day and then you're first    Great news on the nk cells if you know what I mean...At least now you can relax a bit during your next cycle knowing that you're doing absolutely everything.  Am a bit worried about me now  
Anyway, well done you...

I'm off for the night...have a lovely night what ever you're up to and hope you don't have drippy knickers tomorrow


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Drippy knickers indeed   or fishy  as my DH says!
Thanks Nvh - i'm sure you will be fine you know - in the grand scheme of things it is only a very small proportion of people that have a problem with NK cells.
Have a lovely eveningxxx

*edited by Moderator - sorry hun, just a bit rude that word


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hiya lovely Woking ladies - just poppped in to say Happy Valentines Day














to you all 

Oooh Cheesy hun, N'eve is such a little sweetheart, I could just run away with her  you are truly blessed hun   



NVH said:


> 1. With one hand join the tip of your index finger (middle one) to the tip of your thumb










had to laugh at this one NVH Hun - I could be wrong, but I though your index finger was the one right next door to your thumb!! Not the middle one  Sorry lovey, am nit picking 

Hope you all have a lovely Valentines evening. DP bought me a bird table  Aahhhh the romance   

Love and hugs to all
Tracy
x


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Sorry for being naughty Tracey   

nvh - meant to add that endo is a big risk factor for high NK cells - probably wouldnt have bothered otherwise x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ola no time for personals as you all chat to much  

Cheesy-I pmsl seeing the pic with you and the **** pot on your head you nutter...im going to kidnap N'eve so hold her tight   

Hatster-Great news, whats the difference between heparin (which im on) and clexane then  

Have a wonderful evening all


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Have a good evening everybody.

Profiteroles are a success  And the cooking is going well. Hope you all have nice meals and lots of good love action 

See you Friday hopefully


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Sho...so sorry i forgot to wish you lots of luck for tomorrows op, thinking of u hun   
Well i will take everything back about DH not being a romantic........i got in from work and was gobsmacked to see him in the kitchen cooking dinner. The table was laid with wine and candles i nearly cried. He had done cod in sauce, roast parsnips and pots green beans and tin toms and for pudding, icecream with left over apple crumble, sliced banana and raspberry sauce( crusher milkshake), It was all delicious and to top it off he did the washing up as well....ahhhhhhh   
Hoping for some   later to finish the night off


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Arrrhhh, how lovely Ali.  Even nicer when it's not expected  

I haven't caught up with all the chat yet but just wanted to wish Sho all the best for tomorrow - will be thinking of you.

ps she is gorgeous Cheesy - you must be so proud


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*Sho* - Good luck for tomorrow hun, thinking of you. 

*Cheesy* - Little Ne've is so gorgeous. 

*Karen* - Did you get my PM? How did the jab go??


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi Barney, sorry I didn't realise I had some new PM's - will log in now and reply x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All

Ali-How are you feeling now did you go to work then   ahhhh d/h is so sweet isnt he  

Sho-Sent you a text good luck today  


Getting in the shower then off to wandsworth for a meeting then i will stop off in starbucks me thinks


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi everyone

I hope you all had a lovely evening last night! MrWildcat came home to a 3 course meal with candles and roses and the sex was even better *grin* (now that I have finally STOPPED bleeding!)  so we had a fab night  

I haven't read ALL of the pages I've missed, it woudl take me a week to catch up, but I did see the photos of Ne've - Cheesy she is gorgeous you must be so proud.  

Sho good luck today honey with the lap, I'll be thinking of you xxx

As for everyone else you are going to have to fill me in on your news as I have no clue where everyone is at, although congrats to BBpiglet and oskira for a BFP!!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

I went home to a huge boquet of flowers and a really lovely vase thats quite unusual - thanks dh  

Tracy - I am sure the index finger is the middle finger and the one next to your thumb is your fore finger    Well at least the birds will enjoy their little table  

Ali - hope you're feeling better and hope you feel bad for dissing your dh now    ahhhh how lovely  

Sho - good luck today, I also sent you a text    Glad your profs turns out well.

Emma  - enjoy your coffee...i just need to go downstairs for mine  

Hi wildcat - ahh sounds like you had a fab night and glad to see that the got some good 'love' action last night    I'm de-regging at the moment and baseline scan is next friday....I am de-regging for 20 days this time    due to WN being over busy and my cycle being longer than 28 days.  So tell tell tell about amsterdam then  

MrW - you still smiling after your sesh last night  

Haster - thanks for that, you've made me feel a bit better about the endo thing, didn't know people were more prone to nk cells with endo... probably explains emma having nk cells too.

I guess its going to be dead on here until emma comes back and sho is out of hospital then


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I can't tell about Amsterdam as it was filled with things that are illegal here and hot sex!    I'd get thrown off and probably arrested


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Quiet on here today!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wildcat - oh we'll just have to wait for a coffee meet or something then    Its quiet cause sho is in hospital and emma's got a meeting


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi guys, hope you all had a great Valentines day yesterday,

Just a quicky from me before getting ready for work. I REALLY don't want to go as DH is off work sick 

*Ali*....Your boinking smilies made me laugh!!! lmao!!!

*Cheesy*...Neve looks beautiful, I bet she's spoilt rotten!!

*Mr and Mrs.Wildcat*...glad you had a great time in Amsterdam  
I used to go there quite a lot when I was cabin crew, it's a great place. Buzzing atmosphere and parts are really pretty.

Catch everyone later.

Love Ang xxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Angie - dare ya to pull a sicky


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

NVH said:


> Angie - dare ya to pull a sicky


  I wish I could, but I can't as they know at work that DH got sent home sick yesterday 
Nice thought though x

Ang x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Ah well...maybe next time you'll keep      have a good day anyway


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Pots - glad your steak was lovely    right then, going to google index/fore finger now    
Bet you're friend thinks you are off your head with the wedding arrangements.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

ok ok miss know it all


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning Just.

Well we lost at darts I am afraid but only just 5-6.

Glad you all had lovely means and Sh*gs !

Pots why dont you start your own self employed wedding planners business as loads more people are hiring wedding organisers now in the UK as we are all so busy and you could earn a fortune from home, and if you speak to Sho you could cross sell through each other !!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Pots - what did you find out about the 'celebration of marriage' thing then    
I wanted to be a wedding organiser at one point, I had fun doing mine  

Kate - sorry you lost at darts and glad you're feeling better.


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Morning....feeling alot better and did go back to work yesterday for a few hours as i had been booked to run a twilight course,
I do feel really guilty about dissin DH, it was such a nice surprise and i got lucky in the bedroom too. 
Hope Sho is doin ok and not playing up those doctors  
Yeah..lets arrange a coffee meet soon....i need a Latte, although am in Reading on training next week and Starbucks is opposite the training centre so i'm sorted for the week.
Laters ladies xxxxxxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Pots if you think about it you only have to do 12 a year and thats £24K a year so its only one a month so its pretty good going really and some months you would have a lot more - go for it girl big yourself up and take the plunge it sounds like a great job to me.

Ali glad you are feeling better shame you have to be back at work though

Wonder if Sho has had the opp by now hope she is all ok

Elly how you doing? Have you any plans when you would like to try again or are you taking some time out for your body to recover?


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Kt we plan to start again as soon as we can we are looking at about 3-6 months by the time I've been through a couple of normal af's and got some money together!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Afternoon

Elly-Good to have you back   glad you enjoyed your evening last night  

Pots-Be a wedding planner, i will get a wedding planner for mine so get started now and if your good enough i could use you  

I have Sho for the cake,Elly for taking pics


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Just had a starbucks hazlenut latte, cheese and marmite punarni and a banana nut muff  


Oh yeah had a text from Sho she is still groggy and she still hasnt heard how it went etc hopefully she will hear soon


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Try this Pots http://www.theeventschool.com - they do wedding planner courses

Poor Sho, thanks for keeping us updated Emma, I was wondering how she got on

/links


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Pots - you'll need to start going to the wedding fares and then visiting venue's to get them on your books, not to mention other companies suh as cakes (Sho is start), confectionary, stationary, wedding outfits....just make a huge list of things like that.  Then what area you want to cover and find out all the churches and hotels that cater for weddings in that area.  You will need to build up a client base first and discuss rates etc with them.  I know of a great company who arrange honeymoons so you could throw this in but not have to do anything.
Go on...you've got to take the plunge otherwise you'll never know...

Hi emma - sorry I missed your call, you always seem to ring when i'm in the loo    I pm'd ya  

Ali - glad you're feeling better.  Whats a twilight course then    hope you haven't been spreading your germs about  

Emma    i'm just having a decaf latte aswell  
Glad sho is in recovery.....wonder if she's got that catheter fitted


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

dare you .....


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots - go for it   you need something to focus on and it will probably do you the world of good to do something which you love


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Em please send Sho all our best wishes for a speedy recovery

Elly that sounds promising its a nightmare on the money front though thats all I seem to be doing at the moment spending and spending, have they suggested any tests or anything like that to explain why it happened or is it just unexplained, I really wish you a really quick recovery and a succesful happy pregnancy as you certainly deserve one, sorry if asking this has upset you pelase tell me to shut up if I am being insensitive I think both you and Chris are such strong lovely people and have been such an inspiration to us all - plus I am nosey  

Pots if you dont take risks you will never get anywhere look at what we are all doing on here!  And remember this is the best time to try and start a business as you are currently not working so you are not giving up any money to do this so every sale you make is a plus, I wont say working for yourself is an easy task but it is really worth while I took the plunge in December 2003 and left a large company to start on my own and now 3 years on I have 2 staff members one of which I earn commission from and which means my business will carry on without me for awhile and I will still have money coming in whilst having little in. GO FOR IT !!!!


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Pots, I think you should go for it too.  You're obviously passionate about weddings and I'm sure that all of us would rather do a job that we love and how rewarding would it be too.  A very realistic idea I think    

Glad to hear that everyone enjoyed their valentines evening.

Wildcat, I went to Amsterdam a few years ago and loved it.  It's an outrageous place but that's what makes it so fun!  Glad you had a great time.  Just what you both needed I'm sure.  

Ali, glad to hear that you are feeling better.  I've got a sore throat today so I'm really hoping that I'm  not going down with the dreaded bug too  

Get well soon Sho.

Cheesyb, Neve is soooooo gorgeous.  I want one just like her please  

Hi Kate, hope you are feeling better today and that you're managed to shift the nasty bug. 

Hi Tash, enjoy your decaf latte.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Beanie-There is definatly something going around so get some vit c down your neck  

Kate -Will do


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi Emma, sorry I've just realised that I didn't say hello to you.  How could I miss you!  

Thanks, I'll pop out shortly and get some.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

just popped in to wish Sho loadsa luck for the lap today    

Hello to everyone  

Sorry its short and sweet in the library for some peace and quiet to do the last 6 years bank charges and see what I can get back from the cheeky buggers   

Anyone else do this and get anywhere  

Paid the £10 for the last 6 years and there is sooooooooooo much paper work so shutting myself off in the local library to do it and use their photocopier etc... makes me realise how much I used the systems at work for my own stuff  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks beanie feeling alot better today even though I havent really eaten much even managed to go down a size of jeans today I have not been so skinny apart from my belly for over a year !


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yes how could you forget me  

Cheesy-Where is Neve, hope she doesnt start in there


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Cheesy - hope you haven't forgetton you've got a baby and left her somewhere    My mum did that to one of my sisters    she went home and left the pram outside the shop  

Kate - don't believe you've lost that much weight and pregnant    I dunno, there's me trying to loose some lbs and not pregnant and you who should be expanding the other way and its falling off ya

Emma - you full now  

Hi beanie - hope you don't get ill...seems to be catching on here eh


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash, havent eaten my muff yet but have had some homous and tortilla chips as there is a meeting here and the secretary orders food from M&S £150's worth so i have been picking at that too


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hope you don't smell of garlic...  I make home made homous and its lovely


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Mmmmm  i love it home made too     i am a piggy maybe a/f is on her way


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh I do hope so - you can have mine cause i'm fed up with the witch now...she's still here and its day 4    Which reminds me, must go and wipe   .....be back in a mo


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I know its madness isnt it but then I did know my weight was due to a hormonal unbalance so I think this just shows its true as whilst my hormones are as they should be the weight is coming off me, but my belly is expanding though I even found the starts of a stretch mark last night ! Boy did I use alot of cocoa butter on my belly after that.

Nicely put Tash !! lol


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kate - almond oil is meant to be good, a bit greasy though but who cares if it stops those stretch marks....


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Did you wipe   

Kate-How exciting stretch marks......


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - yep.  I hate periods


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I dont think i know anyone who likes them Tash


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Yeh i suppose smarty pants....but I really really hate them or is it just because i'm on de-regs!  I think it must be the pads cause i'm normally ok with tampax    At least when you wear tampax you don't really know that you're on, but there's no hiding it with a pad


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

What you got planned for your birthday then


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Not a lot taking the day off tomorrow to go shopping to bluewater with my friend at work as its her birthday tomorrow and then saturday not a lot then sunday d/f taking me to a fave country pub of mine that do wicked sunday roasts


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Tash, I have to agree that pads are awful. I have only been wearing them for the last 9 months or so and I hate them too.  They are so uncomfortable especially when doing sport!  There's me moaning and I'm not even on de'regs!!  

Can't believe you are still losing weight Kate.  I had to wear maternity clothes by the time I was 9 weeks!  

 for Saturday Emma.  Sounds like you're going to have a fun weekend.  Planning to buy anything nice at Blue Water?  I


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh no that means its going to be dead on here tomorrow.....me me me me    Sounds great on sunday, you can put your feet up then.    I bet you buy loads of nice things...they have a TJI's there too - yum

Beanie - i've only been wearing them for the last two cycles and thats enough, althoug I have always worn them at night time but i can handle that


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I love wearing pads i wear the always ultra with wings i have to have the purple ones as i am heavy but it also keeps your lady garden warm...so good for the winter months  

Beanie-Thanks honey  

Tash-Will be going to Zara me thinks and have a good look around every where else


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - you're crazy how can you like wearing pads    they irritate my lady garden and I use the always ultra ones too ...my fanny just wasn't meant for a pad, it much prefers being poked instead  
I like Zara   ....I haven't been shopping for ages. I daren't go during tx cause the drugs play havoc with my waist line


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Don't you find that pads stick to your lady garden at night?  I obviously move around too much I think  !!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Maybe you have one big hairy lady garden and thats why you get the itch  

Beanie-No i dont   sounds nasty though


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hmmm, it is Emma, very painful    And before you ask, I haven't got a big hairy bush either


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I was going to say you must have some velcro down there honey to make it stick


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

emma - mines hairless cause i get it waxed  

Beanie - mine doesn't stick...its just uncomfortable


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I hate using pads too, I've had to use them for the last 6 months and I think I'm finally getting used to it!!  

Kt - they did do some tests which we will get the results for in about 5 weeks, we are waiting to hear from the hopital. I don't think they will be able to tell us much though.  How are things going with you? You are almost at the 12 week mark now so you should be due a scan, do you have a date yet?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I'd like to add that my lady garden is not completely hairless before you all start think i've gone totally bald down stairs  

Wildcat - hope they can tell you something about what happened atleast rather than 'its just one of those things'.  Is there something they can do in the future to prevent this from happening although I would guess the odds of that happening again are pretty slim.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-Beth sends you hugs  


Tash-I thought you meant bald bald


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - no i've got a neat landing strip but nothing underneath and behind...thats why it hurts so much when I have my wax    not sure why I am going into such detail about my lady garden anyway    MrC/MrR must think i'm a porn start when I go for ec/et


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Porn Start


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash started it need you ask


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I meant porn star  

Pots - i'm not being yukky, i'm just talking about my lady garden and its not yukky honest...well it might be a bit at the moment as af is still here    sorry - couldn't resist


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh ok....you gonna whip my    

You don't muck about eh...you go girl


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-well done girly keep up the good work....and dont whip her she will enjoy it


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Its good to have something new to focus on and something that you know you will be good at   just make sure i get a hefty discount  

And know i would not like to watch


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Yeh you would emma don't lie  

Pots - its great that you're doing something you really enjoy, look what you've achieved today so far...we're not only here to support people through tx but also we provide a very friendly careers service


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Take note of what she just said that i can get a freebie  

What about getting spliced  
Ball and chain


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Getting married   you young ones i dont know


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Pots - I want a freebie 'celebration of marriage' too    
What about 'happily ever after'  

Emma - i'm your witness


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ohhhh i dont know.....listen im on buserilin you know    

Think weddings..mmmmmmmm  the wedding planner.......fairytale weddings...2 become 1


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Bet you feel old now Emma  .  So do I now though as I knew what you meant  

What about "I do", "To have and to hold", "Once in a lifetime"?  Sorry, I bet you think their all crap|


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Beanie they are good too  

Pots dont be cheeky to your elders please  

Oh and now you bugger off just using us for ideas


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Yeh pots you user    only joking, have a lovely soak..


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

think im going to feck off soon im knackered as d/f was snoring all last night ...animal


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh Em thats so annoying...I kick my dh when he does that    are you at home then


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I do kick him   but after a few seconds it happens again   no im at work will be leaving now me thinks im tired.


Have a nice evening all


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Have a good one emma


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I cant believe I leave you guys for a an hour and you have a talk a load of old fanny!

Elly I am glad they have carried out some tests lets just hope they come up with some decent answers for you.  Your right my time seems to be flying Luckily I havent been too bad had really bad sickness to start then it petered off to just feeling sick all the time, somehow also managed to pick up a cold and flu virus a few weeks back and then earlier this week a sickness bug but apart from that I have been really well really.  My 12 week scan is next Tuesday and I cannot wait to be honest.

Pots I like Beanies idea of ' I DO'  as it describes your business as in you do everything plus relates to getting married good one beanie

Bye Part Timer Emma !


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Ahh, thanks Kate. "I do" my best  

Night Emma, not good about your DF snoring all night 

Hope your tummy isn't aching so much now Pots.  Take it easy


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kate - I like the 'I do'....can't believe you are 12 wks already....gosh hasn't that flown by    bet you can't wait.

Beanie - 'I do'  think its great too.  

Right then, thanks for all the chitty chat, i'm off home now so catch you all tomorrow afternoon...have a good evening


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Not quite 12 weeks yet 11 1/2 but 12 on monday so not far away at all

Sorry Hatster forgot to mention earlier I have moved you to the 21 day section but not posted another update yet 

Right I am off to see how the house is getting on with this decorating as should be on the home stretch now as half the carpets are arriving on the 28th and the rest on the 7th

Night all

Kate x


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Byeeeee Tash and Kate.  Hope you both have a good evening.

xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Evening ladies!!! 

First of all i just want to say thanks so much for all your kind wishes. I got your text NVH but dh told me off for having my phone on and couldn't reply then  It means alot that you girls have been thinking of me, and all of your positive thoughts have paid off:

Well I'm at home for a start. I haven't had to stay in over night. I had to get up at 6 and phone to make sure they had a bed for me.  Which they did in the end. I was first on Mr R's list because the first girl didn't turn up  I must admit I was absolutely terrified. I was shaking and everything which I knew at the time was uneccesary but I think it was jut the fear of the unknown as I haven't had an op before.  I was out of the operating theatre at 10 and back on the ward by 10:50. I was really groggy and drifted in and out of sleep for ages. Did the usual contacting my mom to let her know I was ok. Had lunch which was the biggest pile of crap I've ever had the misfortune to put in my mouth!!! To be honest I felt a bit sick anyway so didn't eat very much of it. More sleep, then tea turned up....late followed closely by Mr R. So here's the good part:

Turns out, there;s nothing wrong with me. Fallopiam tubes are clear and healthy, no endo, no legions, cysts and the dye poured out and there is no blockage. With regard to the hysteroscopy, the camera and everything proved there is no fibroid either. So nothing to remove at all. the only thing he mentioned was a tiny patch of scar tissue at the bottom on one side of the uterus which he said would have absolutely no impact on implantation or anything, because he filled the whole uterus with saline and it expanded normally, so he is not worried.

Of course it leaves me with the question on why I haven't gotten pregnant with 3 attempts and 6 embryos  He seems confident and that is good. I asked when I could get back on the wheel and he said I only need one month to recover because I had nothing done.  So here we go. I can't wait to get back at it.  I'm so hoping that all this will end in a baby in the new year 

To the personals:

Ali- so glad your dh had a romantic brain wave. I bet you were delighted.

NVH- I believe the index finger is indeed the one next to your thumb I', afaid.  ANyway, your tip was good although I ended up ignoring it and adding a few minutes on to mine. I hate rare meat. But the meal went down well in general so I was pleased with that.  Did yours?   Whats wrong with being totally bald down there anyway!? 

Wildcat- we must do coffee next week!

Pots- going into business on my own was the best thing I ever did. Do it do it do it!!! Advertise carefully as well. That's a good tip, but if you have some well produced leaflets etc and go to a Wedding Fayre that would be a good start.

Emma- you've managed to get all your Wedding stuff sorted without doing a thing then!    Thanks for letting people know how it was going as well   Hows the d/regging going hun?

KT- Weight loss, who'd have thought that would be such a good side effect pf pregnancy 

On the pads issue, I can't bear them. I have to use them at the moment for obvious reasons. They make nose while you walk  VILE

Good night


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Sho so glad that everything is good for you and you can start sooooo soon that's fantastic!!

sorry ladies only read the last few pages here and there   so have gathered ...

happy b day emma for saturday for me fellow aquarian      

hope all you d reggers are ok    

cheesy neve is gorgeous   ... you look pretty good too   (in labour??!!)

pots good luck with the business  

hatster thats sort of good news isn''t it ...  this has to be the one... 

hello to all you other fab ladies  

i've been having real naggy stabby pains around left ovary since mid cycle.. so painful ..  af not here yet but due anyday.... mr r mentioned last time it could be endo in that area as i've suffered ffrom it for some time now ... do any of you endo girls get this stabby pain?

thanks for the lovely well wishing had a great birthday - & valentines   weather was gorgeous yesterday   got a stuuuuupppiiiiiddddddd training day tomorrrow (& its half term   ) teaching us how to suck eggs    great ....... NOT!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Evening 

Alisha-Yeah i get stabby pains every where but to be honest since acup Mr R says i havent got endo anymore  

Sho-So glad that everything went so well and your home with d/h    not long to wait for you at all, so no need to ask for a s/p then   good news alround as i know you were worried about waiting 2/3 a/fs and then d/h being away so everything is so   for you  

Beanie-Thanks honey, whens your b/day then  

Kate-It will all be worth it in the end  

Hello to everyone else well i wont be online tomorrow as going to bluewater tomorrow  
Laters

Oh and on saturday can i have lots of lovely special smilies


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning ladies

I'm back at the computer working  I feel fine though so no need to wrap myself up in cotton wool

Alisha  how was the lovely time away for your birthday? Hope you had a great time. Thanks for the well wishes as well 

Emma- thanks hun. I am so pleased. Even more pleased this morning and I will be working out momentarily when I think I can get started. As I said I am still a bit concerned about why it hasn't worked previously, but I do have to say that it probably has a lot to do with several things. My first fresh I was grieving and buried my brother. The Frozen something was going on but you can't really count it anyway. And the third time I was in cort all the time for my brothers murder trial, so not really condusive to a good outcome  Plus you have to factor in the fact that Hammersmith has mediocre results and that most people have at least three goes anyway, so I'm thinking positive and looking to the near future now 

Enjoy yourself in Blue water. And HAPPY BIRTHDAY for Saturday  If I'd have known I'd have baked you a cake  

Hi to all you other lovely ladies


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Sho - Glad you are doing ok and that the Lap went well. Great news that there are no problems in there - really good to know that I think. Take it easy and look after yourself - in my experience the GA alone from a Lap can take a bit of getting over.

Caro


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Just read your post from last night Sho and am so so pleased to hear that the op went well yesterday.  Great news that Mr R couldn't find anything wrong too  .  You had such a stressful and emotional time during your last cycles that's I'm sure this time iit's going to have a different outcome  .  Fantastic that you can start soon too so no more limbo land for you!  And, you don't have to worry about your DH being away.        Great news all round  

Rest up and take care.

Morning Caro, how are you doing today?  You working from home?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All

Leaving soon  

Sho-Yeah look at woking as a fresh start plus everything in your life is a lot better than it was the other times  

Pots-I want better smilies than that lady..come on your the queen of smilies try harder please    and can i have them tomorrow too please    love you really   what does the book say  

Hello to everyone else dont chat too much today other wise it will take me all weekend to catch up


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hiya Emma, have fun shopping with your friend - I'm not jealous at all! 

It's not my birthday til June so thankfully a while off yet!  

Hope you have a great birthday


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Sounds like a good read Beanie. What the betting everyone asks you to pm them the details of tha  

I have worked out that I reckon I'll having my first jab on 25th March  Which menas that e/c will be two whole months after my lap so I will be totally healed by then, and thanks to GI dit hopefully a stone lighter


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Sho congratulations hunny I have updated you on the list but having just read your last post does that mean that you can start on day 21 of this next AF? Thats pretty good going I am impressed.

Emma Happy birthday for tomorrow sweetie however I might not be around tomorrow so sending you a big  and












































Hope you have a great birthday

Hello to everyone else today hope you are all feeling good and looking forward to the weekend

Ktx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)




----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY   

Sho, glad the lap went well  

love and hugs to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi all,

*Sho*... I'm so glad your lap went well and that you had such good results. I know what you mean though about wondering why treatment hasn't worked when everything has been proven as fine. I had a lap & dye years ago and was told my tubes where perfect and everything was in working order. That's great, but part of you wants a small problem to be found that once fixed means that a pregnancy will occur! 
Anyway look after yourself and take things easy, I felt liked I'd done 1000 sit ups for the first few days!

Catch you later

Love Angie xxx


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Morning all 

Been absolutely snowed under at work and haven't caught up yet so won't do personals except to say ....

Sho - I am so glad that it went well and that they didn't find anything wrong.  I thnk it's easy to underestimate the effect your state of mind can have on treatment, but I personally believe it has a huge impact.  I'm so glad you can go into the next round of treatment in a positive frame of mind.  And 25th March will be here before you know it... great news that you have the added stress of worrying about rushing to fit a cycle in before your dh goes away xxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hello    

Am nipping on quickly just to see how Sho got on - fab news honey that all is OK and even better news that you can start tx so quickly. Try to take it easy for a couple of days - you may feel OK but you have had a GA so should try to relax.

No time for more personals but love to you all.

K xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx     xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi Kerry  

Boy it is quite on here today we need to ge our own back on Emma and Get pages and pages written for whilst she is away for the day! Thats what she normally does to me!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hiya!

KT- I think so yes  My next Af is due in a couple of weeks, then 21 day after that I'll be off. can't believe it. I'm so happy and am going to make myself feel positive about this one. Its could well be our last chance as the money for it all is running low.  I'm waiting for a letter from Mr R which will just detail what i have had done and what the outcome was. He is sending the same letter to my GP, then I will ring and make sure that he is happy for me to continue (just to make sure) but he said I could basically get going in a month so that ties up. As I say by the time e/c comes around I will have had two months to recover from the lap. 

cheesy-thanks hun. Especially since you ahve your hands full with the baby 

Nibbles- yes you're right. Part of me wanted a problem to fix, although I am glad I am still in one piece  I do think that my emotions were all over the place a year and a half ago and didn't really bode well for success. I do want these blood tests done as well, and Mr R said I could take asprin if I thought it would put my mind at rest  So I really think I need to sort out  my mental attutude and go into it with a lot of confidence this time and hope for the best.

Karen-  thanks for finding the time to say that when you are so busy. I appreciate it a lot. Its amazing how much the support does make you feel better. You're right as well about the power of the mind and I am so glad that there is nothing for me to worry about this time. I can just lay back and enhoy the ride IYKWIM  No work stress and no death and grief. It can only mean things have a better outcome. Plus I am convinced that fitness plays a part.

On that subject, Mr R had two patients on my ward and another rather swarve looking blonde bloke had two as well. mr R's patient opposite me had virtually the same thing done as the lady next to her who was not Mr R's patient. They both had endo and had that removed. Only us , Mr R's patients were able to go home last night. We were absolutely fine after about 5:30. The other two wre in a really bad way. One of them had to have oxyen, the other and a drip of pain killers. I have to say that they were both on th large side, and I think that we did better because we were Mr R's patients and because we were fitter. So here's to more trampolining and dieting for me until i get a baby hopefully in the New Year  Just thought I'd drop that in


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Just popping on for a second to see how Sho got on. Glad all went well and hope you can take it easy for a bit....milk it for all your worth!  
GLad to hear that no bad news so here's to your next go and it being THE one......another BFP on the way I hope!

lol to everyone else. Never known a year like this for work....rushing around all over the country. Fun but tiring. I'll be glad for next tx to have a rest!
Happy birthday for tomorrow Emma
Pot, I think I noticed you starting up as a wedding planner......well don't forget the services that Sho and I can provide!   

Better go....really did mean I could only log on for a second or so.
Bye for now
lol
Minow x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Excellent news sho I have bounced you forward to the waiting for AF section then how exciting.

Positive Mental Attitude all the way - plus loads of support from all of us and the BFP will be so dark you will worry you have three or four in there!!!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Updated List of WN Ladies 

 Waiting for Appointments 

Sumei - First appointment end of January
Mimi 1st apt 13th February
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 April
Saz24 - Waiting for NHS apt April / May
Potsworth - 1st Appointment 31st May Expected start date beginning of June
Taragon with Nick Brook
MT - 1st Appointment in June

 Waiting to Start 

Miss TC Waiting for a Doner Match
Minow March
Monkeylove IVF May/June
Wildcats - 
Scaredy Cat
Strawbs
LadyTara
Emerald
HopeSpringEternal 
Miracle1978 
Steffan
Citygirl
ballimac
Alisha
BarneyBear
Jules77
babydreams219
Jellybabe 
Sarah38
Budgie

 Waiting for AF to start TX 

Beanie35
Emerald
Myra FET 
AliPali - ICSI Short Protocol 
Gill 
Sho28 - Lap on 15th Feb All Clear YIPPPEEE

 On 21 day wait to start TX 

Hatster DR Starts 28th February
Angie DR Starts 11th March

DownRegging

Fingersarecrossed started 1st Feb Baseline 16th Feb
NVH started 4th Feb, Baseline 23rd Feb EC 9th mar, ET 12th Mar
Emma74 Baseline 23rd Feb
Karen 1975 DR 13th Feb, EC 19th Mar, ET 21st Mar, Test 4th Apr
BendyBird DR 14th Feb, EC 19th Mar Et 21st Mar, Test 4th Apr

Stimming

 2WW PUPO !! 

Nibbles - FET 7th 2 Embies 7cell & 4 Cell Test Day 21st Feb
Cloud FET 7th 2 Embies 7cell & 5 Cell Test Day 21st Feb
Caro01 IUI Insemination took place 9th Feb

 Waiting for First Scan -  

Oskira CONGRATULATIONS Scan 27th Feb
BBpiglet7 CONGRATULATIONS Scan 27th Feb

 Beans on Board 

Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS  
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
KTx - EDD 3-9-2007 
LUC - EDD 1-10-2007 

 Woking Babies 

Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 

 Please can anyone let me know any updates and changes and when you are due to start treatment or if you are waiting for AF etc as there are so many of us I am not sure where everyone should be.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Afternoon all

Sho - thats brilliant news about your op, glad everything is all in order in those tubes of yours etc....you know some people fall pg naturally after having a lap, so you never know    great news on starting too, bet the time will just fly by now for you.  Take things a little easy, don't forget you've had an GA so that can take its toll.  Brilliant news I am so chuffed!
My dinner was lovely thanks, and yep I now know what the index finger is thanks to tracy and pots.

Pots - i'm here....are you still there.......

Hello to everyone else, sorry for the lack of personals, read through briefly but forgotten it all now as work is on my mind amongst other things like my blood results...........

Wellllllllllllllllllllllll listen in to this folks....

I had a call from my gp saying that they want to repeat the lupus anticoagolent cause it was baseline positive, so got to go in and repeat that on Tuesday.  Then my gp said that the ana was also borderline so it looks as though i've got sticky blood potentially    I've spoken to ann and told her the news and popping in there on Monday morning to have the MTHFR and Anti cardio lipin done as NHS was too blood tight to do them    I reckon this is good news in a weird way cause at least now I can insist on getting some drugs to help...I guess clexane etc that haster and Em are on and I can't remember the other one!  It just goes to show you that these tests are sooooo important, well in my mind anyway.


----------



## oskira (Jan 30, 2007)

Sho - glad that the op went well and that everything is working out well re timings for your next treatment.

Emma - happy birthday for tomorrow    

Pots - good Luck with your new career - sounds exciting

cheesy - Neve is gorgeous!

Have a nice weekend all

Os


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Tash Good News that they have picked up an issue you go girl adn give 'em what for.

I am assuming you will be able to get all this sorted now in time for your next tx

Yippee - its a good news friday


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

Sho - fantastic news that your lap went well and that they didn't find anything - you sound so positive and so you should be - 2007 is going to be your year!

NVH - that' s interesting re your blood tests. As you say definitely worth having them done.

Emma - have a wonderful birthday tomorrow.

Hi everyone else - feeling really sleepy today as I slept really badly last night. Can't wait for today to be over and to have a nice relaxing weekend


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kate - well its all a bit of a panic to be honest...going into WN on Monday to have those tests done and will find out for sure if MrC will be giving me anything, otherwise I think its gonna be a rush appointment with MrS.  Em said the bloods take 2 weeks to come through so I could still get them done and back before ET, if I have then done next week....talk about stress  

monkeylove - early night for you then tonight but I bet when you leave work you'll get a new lease of life


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Tash - that's very interesting.  I'm sure they will pull their fingers out to make sure you get the results back in time.  Try not to stress too much about it  

Kerry - hope your scan went well today x

I'm out tonight in Kingston.  My friend loves a   and we normally end up legless whenever we go out so it will be very strange to stay sober tonight .  On the plus side, at least we'll save a bit of money on taxis as I'll be able to drive  

If I don't get on tomorrow, just wanted to wish Emma a very happy birthday... I don't know how to do fancy happy birthday smilies but the thought was there...


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Sho great news on the lap I'm so pleased to hear it went well and that there is nothing for you to worry about. Did you get my text?

We also have some good news today, MrW has done well at work and is getting his full annual bonus and a pay rise so we are good to go for 1 round of tx! With me working a bit over the coming months we should have enough money together for 2 more goes when we start! I'm so excited as I now know I have something to look forward to!!!

How is everyone today?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wildcat - thats brilliant news   and you two so deserve this bit of luck...well done MrW - how did you manage that   
Oh so when do you think you'll be starting again?  

Karen - trying not to stress, just emailed MrS's office so waiting for a reply. Its all go go go


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Don't have an exact date in mind, I'd like to be starting again around May so we will have to see if my body get's back to it's regular cycles quickly, It usually does!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Wildcat- I didn't get your text  chuffed to bits though with your news. Brilliant that Mr W is getting a massive bonus. was there a chance he might lose his job recently due to a take over   Anyway who cares, you have the money now to get going, Brilliant!!

NVH- In a way I am glad you have found something wrong with the blood results because I know it has been playing on your mind. Funnily enough those are the blood tests I have to have , anticardiolipins and lupus. Did you know that lupus is actually a bit high in black people. My brothers girlfriend has got it. She has got a little girl but I think it took her ages and she has only ever had the one. If I remember rightly it made her pregnancy a bit difficult and she was monitored closely. That was years and years ago, I think my neice is 13 now or even older and I can't remember very well  Anyway, I wonder what they will give you if you have lupus, I bet its asprin or heparin or something like that

Monkey- thanks for the well wishes    Get a good nightss sleep tonight

Karen- I hate going out when I'm the only sober one, I end up hating everybody because they behave llike knobs   All the best though, I think you'll need it taxi driver  Make sure they clean up their own sick 

Well that will teach me to try and force a quick recovery! I got in the bath and took my dressings off. One site is absolutely tiny, one stitch. the other in my belly button looks a bit bigger and a bit swollen I think. The GA is still in my system because I've been asleep for ages  And I;m beginning to feel a bit bruised in my abdomen. I suppose its to be expected


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wildcat - not long to wait at all then, hope your cycles behave themselves asap  

Sho - hmmm very interesting.  I spoke to WN this morning and they offer clexane, so I guess I will be given this or if not I will demand it    I have rang MrS's office too and emailed them to see if I can take my results there and they can give me some other drug that I see they prescribe for it without doing any other bloods as time is against me.  Hopefully they will accept the NHS results    I really don't know why clinics don't offer these tests routinely at the start of tx, it seems to be more and more common and in the nicest possible way, I hope that this is the case for you as to why your embies aren't implanting    
I told you to take it easy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi All

Im back   couldnt find anything i liked apart from some jeans in Zara   had a lovely lunch and a starbucks before heading homes ofcourse  

Tash-Call Mr S in case they dont turn over there emails quick enough if you have trouble with the number let me know  

Sho-Bloody hell that is quick, get bouncing now lady no time like the present just hold your tummy so your stitches dont split  

Kate-Thanks for the smilies  

Cheesy  

Wildcat-Fantastic news, its good to have something to focus on  

Pots-How is the wedding planning going  

Monkey-Pretend to faint at work then you can get home for that sleep of yours  

Thanks for the birthday wishes   33 tomorrow blimey im nearly middle aged   

Hello to Kate,Barney,Karen,oskira,fingers,minow and everyone else


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Emma...
I did call too but got the answer phone    do youhave another number    oooh i bet those jeans are lovely.  I haven't wished you happy birthday YET


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I have the same number honey as the website sorry   yeah you cheeky git you havent


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi all, 

Just popped on to say, 

Sho, so glad to hear the op went well and you are in the clear, yah, not long now till you will be startting which is fab news. you will soon be a mummy  

Emma, Happy birthday      

NVH, pm'd ya

wildcats, so glad to hear you have something to look forward to.        

Luc


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Luc-Thanks honey how are you doing   your scan is next week, bet the little one is now a bigger one and jumping about


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks for your pm luc  
Good luck for next week...   

Emma thanks for all your help too    I guess I just need to sit and wait for them to contact me now.
I didn't say I wouldn't wish you happy birthday, its not til tomorrow after all


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah i know just wanted to try to make you look bad   i have pm'd you


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

I know cant wait for the scan tis on tues. Will i see something much different to the 6 weeks scan. before it was just a big black circle with a white flickering thing.  

thought your bday was tommorrow but with everyone saying happy birthday today thought i mustve got it wrong


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Lus - em's birthday is tomorrow, she just loves the attention    I'm sure there will be a difference with the scan  

Emma - I won't miss ya birthday honest


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Luc-There will be a big difference and bubs should be jumping about  

Tash-You meanie


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Right off to the docs now to pick up some results and then home!

Laters


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Laters tash   

Good luck for Monday   

Have a nice weekend all


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Blimey, Jumping bout. that will be exciting. 

btw managed to get my drugs from the gp, which i have never mananged before. saw a different gp this time. mine is a woman who is a b!tch but saw a man who was happy to give them to me. he said they often prescribe heparin for women with IF probs and acted like it was normal for the nhs to pay. he said many women stay on it the whole of their pg. 

emma you got any bday plans? what flavour was your valentine cake sho made you? 

 tash


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Talking of scans, did anyone watch Miricles in the womb last night?  It was absolutely fascinating?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hiya Luc- thanks for that. Just hoping that I get the coveted BFP that everyone seems to have at the moment  Also hoping that the blood tests reveal something and that MR can work his magic on me 
Hope your scan goes well as well hun  Is the one to see what happened the other sac they saw? 


You're right NVH, Em is an attention seeker


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Yep Sho, not looking forward to it!  I always think my friends and I are hilariously funny when we've had a drink - it's only when you're sober you realise what a bunch of kn*bs you really are  

Wildcats - I'm so pleased for you both x

Emma - glad you had a nice day shopping  

Luc - god this weekend's going to drag - how exciting for Tuesday though


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Looking at that list I can't believe how many people are cycling at the moment


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

sho, Yes it is, just to double check there is only one then they will discharge me. sho what cake did you make for emma, she has disapeared, god forbid she is actually working!! you will get that bfp i promise you will. 

Karen, yeah it is gonna drag gonna try and put it out my mind


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi there everyone 

Emma - have a great b'day tommorow  

Sho - glad the op all went well and you got the all clear! lots of   now!

Nvh - hope you get those blood tests sorted - Mr S secretary only works mornings which is why you couldnt get through - you can get appts v quickly though and he does accept nhs tests - he was very impressed wth my GP for doing them!

Wildcat - great news about the bonus - when do you plan to start again?

Luc - all the best for your scan next week - how exciting eh?

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend - think we are sorting out the garden and getting it ready for spring  - the excitemnt is just too much.......


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

ps nvh - Mr S also recommends asprin 75mg once a day 4 weeks before treatment as part of the steroid/clexane regime so i'd start that too!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Luc- Well lets hope all is well for the scan then. Wasn't there someone recently who had a 6 week scan that showed one baby and then at the 12 week there were three  I'm sure someone was talking about that recently. Wht would you do   I think I would have a heart attack. 

I made Emma 4 hert shaped cakes, two choc, one carrot and one lemon drizzle. She hasn't said whether she liked them  I haven't asked just in case she says no they taste like s**t   She said she like the chocolate one her and her d/f ate the night before Valentines  so thats something

As for the BFP I have to be really positive. I obviously have concerns because I have had several attempts now. This will be my 4th  But I have to be positive otherwise this will all have been a waste of time.

Hatster- thanks hun.  Do you want to come round and do my garden as well


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi All,

Just a quickie from me to say baseline went well and am all down regged nicely. They are keeping me on Menopur for stimming - they had suggested Gonal F but as I have half of my Menopur left from first go and I stimmed well on it no point in changing. It was the downregging that my damn body overrode last time!! Got to WN 20 mintues early, walked up the stairs and was grabbed by Ann for my scan straight away, she said there had been a big gap between scans so she was bored!! Can't believe there was such a gap when they are meant to be sooo busy. I only saw one other lady there at the time I was there. BTW - what does Mr R look like? Think I might have danced with him in the doorway as I entered Victoria Wing!!   Are you jealous Emma? 

Wildcats - really pleased with your news  

Off out for colleagues leaving do tonight in Hampton Court, also not drinking so will be coming home early before all my colleagues get lairy!!! 

Will do more personals at weekend.... Happy Birthday for tomorrow Emma    Have a wonderful day...


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Just popped on to wish Emma a    for tomorrow

















































enjoy cause I hope its the last birthday you'll have with just you and dp     

Haster - thanks for that...I'm already on 2 aspirin though as MrC told me to increase my dose after my first fresh cycle. Also taking co-enyme Q10 too  I just need to get the lupus done again but hopefully the high ANA will be enough for MrS to prescribe. I've got high Prot C activity too although I don't know what that means either 

Luc - might see if my gp will prescribe the drugs once I know for sure what i'll be on 

Kerry - well done on your b/l scan and happy stimming  enjoy your night out won't ya. Dancing with MrR 

Been studying my bloods since I got home, don't know why cause I haven't a clue what they mean, but it seems I have high ANA and Prot C should be between 70-143 and mines 174  so hope its enough for Mr C to do something. Anns gonna shove them under his nose on weds, but gonna see MrS anyway, even if its just for a consultation and take my results with me so he can explain what it all means.

Hope you all have a good night, I'm gonna lay on the sofa with my ivf cd and dh playing with my hair  I could do with it after the stressy day i've had 

Good night


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Evening girls.....just a quicker from me as need to wash the dye off my hair in 5 mins.
Sho...great news that all is ok with all your bits, not lont to wait now u must be so excited, really happy for u.
Tash.......good luck with Mr S, he sounds good he sorted Emma out and she is sounding alot more confident...so come on all those   ..we need lots more
Wilcats..great news on chris bonus, glad u guys are back with us and as supportive as ever
Love to everyone else....be back in a tic
xxxxxxx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Ok Emma here goes...HAPPY BIRTHDAY HUN


























































iley-046.gif[/img]


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Dont forget ladies - Message Board going off line tonight temporarily at 10pm (well anytime now actually)  chatroom still available

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Emma,


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Happy Birthday Chic!!

Emsy hope you have a fab day and do something lovely this evening!!









Wilcats- great news about the bonus, must be great knowing that you have a plan and you can look forward to may now. Hope you guys are good 

Sho glad tp hear your feeling good after you op! Cakes sounded yummy I wish i had thought of ordering some. My mum turns 50 in march and I'l need a super duper cake so maybe i could pm you ??

Luc how are you feeling? Whens your next scan?

Kt I bet you cant wait to get to 12 weeks...only a few days now , that muct be a great feeling im still chuffed for you! 

Kerri, Mr Riddle is tall-ish and lean with brown hair. He also wears glasses. Emsy will be after you for dancing with him so watch out!

Well hope you all have a good weekend, hi to everyone i missed

Love Bendy


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I cant do tose fancy things BUT


HAPPY BIRTHDAY EMMA

N'eve sends you kisses in her lovely outfit you bought her  

Enjoy darling, see you next week  

Elly - great to hear the money news honey, you'll get there   


love
theresa & N'eve
xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

whats going on with the smilies


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you! Happy Birthday dear Emma!!! Happy birthday to you!!

  have a super duper day my love!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

hello Gill mate, how's it hanging  

Stupid smilies  


well I am offski, need as wash


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

hello all, nice to be back and read all your news!

Em's- have a nice day, hope you are being treated to a nice day by df! tell us what you got!  come on  

Tash- lets hope these raised levels are the key to your bfp matey! it sounds like Mr S will be going on his jolly's with all the pennies he makes from us lot atm! hope you enjoyed your hair twiddle too, how are the hot flushes poppit??  

Karen- how excited was I this morning when postie came?  , cheers hun you are a gem! do I have to listen to it in any particular order? any s/e yet?  how was your night out btw?

Watcha Cheesy & N'eve  what you two ladies up to today? 

Fingers- great news your all d/regged nicely, its weird how WN are crazy sometimes and dead quiet others! hope your having a nice day! 

Ali- what colour did you pop on your barnet??  any plans for partying this weekend!  

Sho- glad all was clear with your op, when will you start? are you still gonna ask Mr R for the fast-track cycle??

Pots- how are you feeling now love? did you put your face on theother night?  

Wildcats- Elly bet you had a riot in Amsterdam "ahhh those were the day my friend", I went on a hen weekend there once, we had grand plans for a action packed weekend but never really left the cafe!!  my sides felt bruised from laughing that weekend! wicked news on the funds front too! RESULT   maybe we will be cycle buddies??  

Hatster- glad you got some answers from Mr S, here's to a    cycle with renewed hope and a juicy bfp! are you telling WN about the steroids? 

Luc- good luck with your scan  hunny bun, you must be chomping at the bit for Tuesday to arrive!  

Hi to barney, monkey, minow,bendy, piglet, KT, and everyone ive missed!! its nice to be back I dont ever want to work full time again, Ive hardly had time to scratch my   this week


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday to You
Happy Birthday to You
Happy Birthday dear Eeeeeeeeemmmmmmmmmaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
Happy Birthday to you!!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

show off's show off's pick your nose and blow off !!   Pots and Miss TC 

Cheesy- stupid smilies   you nutter!

Im good ta hun,  yeah go and wash right now   how are you feeling in yourself these day?


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Morning girls

Just a quickie from me as I'm trying to get ready to go holiday    Unfortunately I've come down with this dreaded bug and all I feel like doing is going back to bed.  Hopefully once I get there, the cold will kill all the germs!

Happy Birthday Emma, hope you have a really fab birthday weekend.  Make sure your DF spoils you and have a great meal tomorrow.  Sorry but I can't do the fancy smilies  

Hi to everyone else. 

xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

morning all!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY EMMA!!!!! <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZSzim055YYGB%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F34%255F1%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Hope you have a good one hun

I don't like these new smilies, they are dull and ugly!! 

Bendy- pm me whenever you like hun. I'm always happy to do business 

Thanks again to everyone who has wished me well. I really appreciate it.

I had an exciting evening last night. My tracksuit bottoms have a got a wide waste band on them and it was starting to get uncomfortable so I changed into my pj's. the material got caught on my stitches and the bottom wound stiches have come undone   I was absolutely terrified that my belly would split open and my inerds would fall out. the stitch is still in it is just untied. So dh rang his dad who is a paramedic and asked me a few questions, but basically it has already started to heal and is quite frimly closed so I have put a plaster back over it to keep the stitch in and am being ultra careful.  there's always something isn't there.

I'm feeling a bit better today again and think I should be totally back to normal tomorrow or Monday. I am bruised inside I think but am not in any real pain. Just tender. My shoulder is still full of gas though, as it my tummy which is really fat and swollen. I can't work out whether that is the gas or just swelling from the op. Who's had a lap? You can tell me! 

anyway, I am under orders to take it a bit easier today, so I am about to assume my position on the sofa. Catch you all later


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Mornng morning morining

Where is em when everyone is wishing her happy birthday  Em where are you..
Happy birthday to you
Happy birthday to you
Happy birthday dear emma
Happy birthday to you














http://www.cosgan.de/images/[img] 
[img]http://www.cosgan.de/images/smilie/musik/n015.gif


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

They must have just changed those little smilies what a sh***y colour they are!  

Tash- how the   are ya old bean?  

Pots- im fine ta hun & youuuuuuuuu? dont tell Tash off she a wild hormonal woman   she'll come after you!  

Beanie- ahh poor you, hope it shifts quickly, where you off to?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Righ then...oh dear, just noticed the new smilies..they look like something from a horror movie...we want the old ones back Tracy 

Sho - it is normal to feel really bloated, its all that gas they pump inside you and ofcourse it could be swollen too from all the tampering. Did you get those peppermint capsules like I told you too 

Pots - how ya diddling today...any further forward on the wedding planner stuff 

Gill - yep hot flushes are still here...this damn buserilin does my head in..I don't remember it being this bad though  what you up to today 

Ali - hows the hair 

hi beanie

Cheesy - you must be getting more organised to be able to post on here. Have you got more a routine going now and is neve sleeping at night time 

Hello to everyone else

Pots - actually I posted last night too  I posted the dancing man cause emma likes him


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Anyway Pots, I don't need the smilies cause I sent em a card  
Gills right back off otherwise i'll come after you 

Gill - trying to keep my mood swings under control but after yesterdays stressy episode it wasn't easy. Still no further forward really 

I hate these smilies


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

They've removed the bit that tells you how many people are viewing too  

Right i'm off to shower cause I want to go to H&M later, so that means slough  

Pots - i was only playing, love ya really  

Have a lovely day everyone


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Tash- it will get easier when the stimms start, not long now!     I bet poor dh is walking on egg shells huh!   I am refusding to use the little vomit colored smilies now!  

BRING BACK OUR FRIENDLY SMILIES RIGHT NOW! 

Tash I am mainly catching up on paperwork etc I have to go food shopping now as our cupboards are bare   It will be madness in there!

Emma's coming!! she had just logged on, everyone hide!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

gill...everyone hide...  vomit smiles  
Dh is definately walking on egg shells bless him. Have fun shopping, ar eyou going to lidl again... 

Bye


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

No Tash I need everything   its gonna be a dear one!  

Emma's been having her birthday bonk!    she has tatty s**g hair!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Urrgghhh i hate these smilies    

Thanks everyone for the smilies   there lovely  

Well i got £200 from df yesterday but only came back with jeans as nothing caught my eye   and he is buying me some reading glasses next weekend as im desperate...he woke me up with a lovely cake with pink candles and bought me some tea...although didnt fancy cake at 9am  

Sho-The cakes were lovely i did say that on tuesday night but as usual you probably didnt read my post properly  

Cheesy-Thanks for the card honey glad N'eve likes her clothes   see you next week  

Tash,Ali and Gill, thanks for the cards and stuff    really lovely but you shouldnt have you naughty ladies oh and the flowers i got yesterday were gorg too  

Tash-I think protein c is simular to protein S which i have this is what causes m/c  

Beanie-Have a wicked skiing trip wish i could come  

Bendy-How are the d/r going  

Hello to everyone else


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

What's wrong with the smilies - they look the same to me?? !!!

Emma - I'm no good at the fancy smilies but                Have a wonderful day and hope DP spoils you rotten, bless him with the cake and tea at 9am!!! 

Got to rush out to catch the bank before they close, back later to catch up on all the news.

K xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Emsy isnt it always the way when you have money to spend you cant ! When ever i have monies to spend,  i hardly come back with anything!

How lovely of your man to bring you a cake in bed!  I think thats so sweet!  And it was pink! 

Im sorry i didnt send you a card, i didnt even think of it and feel really bad.  Sorry Em 

d/r's are ok at the moment but its only been 3 jabs- how about you?

Cheesy i forgot to say the pics were gorgeous she is absolutly lovely


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Right i have pics of porsche   in her t/shirt so pots send me your email so you can put it up  

Bendy-Dont feel bad you nutter i wasnt expecting anything  

Pots-have fun tonight

Kerry-You getting me some money out of bank


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Emma- that is sooo funny   poor little cat, I bet she is cursing you under the breath! I was looking through a cataloge earlier and thought of you, they had a little garden swing for cats! Did you get my link to the beach??

Way to go Pots, glad you are back in action between the sheets! have a fab night, you sooooo deserve it!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Emma - bless your poor little puss cat!!    Why have I got to get money out of the bank?? Do I have to pay to dance with Mr R in a doorway then?   

Pots - glad you are up to it again!! Enjoy your night tonight..

Gill - how are you? Haven't chatted in forever. Feel like I've really lost touch on here but in reality I have only been lurking for a couple of weeks due to work!! 

Sho - take it easy with those stitches, I'm the same as you and think you feel worse if you lay around but you have had an op love so take it easy for the next couple of days, that's an order!! Oh, I think I'm turning into you  

Luc - good luck for Tuesday    

Ktx - hope you are feeling better than you did at the beginning of the week  

Hatster - hope you are well honey, good luck for next cycle....

DH has booked a meal this evening (late Valentines as he didn't get home till 9pm on weds!!), so will do my first Menopur tonight before a romantic meal and who knows maybe some naughties too!!

Can't believe there are so many people cycling at mo... Ktx, you are doing a fab job keeping on top of the list thanks!! 

Ooops doorbell back soon...xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Smileys back to normal now girls


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Emma

Here is your birthday pressy from me >>>>>>>http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=85188.0

Woking Girls - why not come and add your wishes 

Love and hugs
Tracy
xxxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thank god our smilies are back...thanks tracy, thats much better.  

PMSL emma at porsche....    I don't think she is amused  
DF is so sweet brining you a cake this rmorning, sorry didn't really understand your text this morning as I thought it was a bit early for cake  
Thanks for the info on Prot C and glad that i've found this all out now so that if and when I do get pg I don't have a mc    Can't wait to hear what Mr S has to say.

Kerry - happy stimming and hope you have a lovely dinner tonight

Pots - all sounding very promising.  Bet it feels great to be back to normal more or less.  Have fun in the bedroom dept and enjoy your girlie night out.

Gill - you still shopping    thanks for the email..you trying to say I smell   

Hi bendy

Well I reckon its gonna be an indian take away for me tonight, some tandoori chicken and dahl me thinkgs


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Just popping on to say *HAPPY BIRTHDAY EMMA!!! * Here's to a successful year ahead hun 

Hope everyone is doin OK.

I've almost made it thru the dreaded day 10 
Been feeling nauseous, headachey and exhausted for the last couple of days, but so far no tummy cramps. Boobs have definitely become fuller but are not tender at all. If I make it to tomorrow then I might start to hope


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Just popped on very quickly to keep uo with the chat. I wasn't going to post but

 Nibbles. that's all I'm going to say because I always jinx everybody


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Tash- yeah I am saying that   sweaty betty   I did say I would send you the info, dh came shopping too and paid , bless his cottons, enjoy your ruby my lovely!!

Fingers- I know it seems ages since we had a good old natter, have a lovely meal you lucky lady, enjoy yourself!   

Nibbles- fingers, eyes, legs and toes crossed


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Hello  

Firstly  Happy Birthday Emma  .  LOve th picture of your poor little cat - she doesn't look too impressed with her outfit  

Gill - no problem at all matey.  The CD has 3 tracks - the first is just an introduction and you only listen to it once, the second track you listen to everyday until ET, and the third everyday for 2ww

Sho - I'm so glad your insides didn't fall out!!! That made me wince when you described it!

Nibbles - nearly there hun    

Hello Tash, Kerry, Pots, Ali, Alisha, Barney, Wildcats and everyone else x

Well, we just put an offer in on a house... I am so excited but my mum and bf are   me because they think I'm too impulsive as normal!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Good on ya karen!!  tell them to s*d off, you enjoy your moment  is it nice? Its so excitng buying a house, I hated the house hunting we argued all the time, but I love my house!  

Thanks again for the CD I will start listening next week, how was your night out??


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Did you look at loads or did you just know when you found the one?  I know I am impulsive but I also know it's got everything we want and need and is a reasonable price too. 

It was good thanks although weird being sober    Oh well...if/when the tx works I guess I'd have to get used to that


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Karen we looked at tons and tons and tons some right old holes too we were giving up to be honest!

As soon as we walked in the door here we just knew and drove round the corner and called the agent with an offer!!

Have you been looking for long? at the end of the day hun, you have to take the odd impulsive decision, life's too short! has the offer been accepted??

This time next year new house, new baby!!!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

oi who's mucking about with my bubbles??


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Karen-As Gill said sod em   do they know they shouldnt be messing with a woman on buserlin   

Nibbles-All sounds   keeping everything crossed for you   

Pots-Enjoy your bedroom action to night you dirty minx   

Tash-Ohhhhh curry, you have me thinking now  

Gill-No i didnt get the link i will do a search on it thanks honey  

Tracy-Thanks so much for my pressie     love you  


Kerry-Enjoy your meal honey  

will post a pic of porsche on her chair


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Post here girls for Emma's birthday >>>>>>>http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=85188.0


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Good point Emma, I'll blame it on the drugs   

Gill - errrm, one day actually


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Afternoon!

Its been quiet on here this weekend hasn't it. Probably because Emma has been out for her Birthday 

Well I am a  happy lady, I have lost 5 pounds since Monday  Feel much better and confident that I can reach my goal before tx starts. I absolutely have to give this the best possible chance I can. I have found it hard to stick to this week but I am impressed with the results so me and dh went out for brekkie this morning and I managed to have a mid GI treat. We have roast chicken for tea today and obviously I will be removing skin and having sweet potato instead of Irish potato  So anyway thats it for Sho's weight loss update 


Emma- hope your birthday was good yesterday.

nibbles - 

Karen- well done on finding a house.

Hello to everyone else and I hope you all have had good weekends. I am now going to assume the position on the couch as a massive green/yellow bruise is emerging on my tummy following the op and frankly it is sore.  

Chat laters


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

well done Sho, I am irish thru and thru, couldnt live without my bread and spuds   Even tho hubby still thinks I am a heffa altho I lost 2 stone and 3/4 stones to go said he'll sleep with me when I get my figure back    CLASS aint he  

Sorry today not so good of a day  

Everyone's offline, hope your all having fun  

Tracey - just seen what you lost aready   well done girl  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Evening all

Cheesy-Hope all is ok with you honey  


Sho-Keep up the good work  

Tracy-Love the new hair colour very sexy  

Pots-i love your smilies glad to hear the wedding planning is keeping you busy

Hello to everyone else

Just got in have had lunch at the kingswood arms for a roast lamb dinner   well late lunch actually then went to see hot fuzz at the pics which was funny but not as funny as the adverts


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi girls.
Emma..sounds like you had a great day, isnt DF sweet to bring u tea and cake in bed, Glad you liked your pressies and flowers 
Nibbles...sounds    will u test early
Sho...how ya feeling, sounds like your in a lot of pain, well done on the weight loss  
Karen...cool new house and then new baby
Gill....wish my DH would take me shopping and pay u lucky girl.
Tash...how was you curry?
Well my hair is a shade lighter but am cross cos it didnt cover all my greys so goona have to do it again.
This will make you laugh...i was chatting to a woman at work about IVF and she said she had 2 attempts about 20 years ago at Hammersmith in Prof Winstons younger days and after ET she had to lie still in a set position for 12 hours...can u believe it. She said there was a lady next to her who got her husband to get her macdonalds and he had to fed it too her...how things have changed.
xxxxxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Morning girls - just a quick post to bring your thread back up - for the first time ever since I have been modding IVF General Chitchat your thread was on the second page 

Hope you have all had busy, good and fun weekend!

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All

Tracy   we were very quiet over the weekend   makes  a change  

Ali-What colour did you go for then, as sometimes if you put a shade to much lighter than your natural colour it doesnt cover the greys   you need your base colour( your natural colour or slightly darker) to cover greys  
Cant believe the way ivf and the do's and dont's have changed so much too  

Well i have a new sales girl starting today so my boss is coming up about 9.30 and he wants me to help her   bloody cheek


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning all!

well its been very quiet on here hasn't it!

Ali- well done on the new hair. Don't ask me about colours and things, I never go to the hair dressers, I cut my own and everything  I'm not in pain hun, I'm fine. I haven't been in any real pain at all thankfully. I had achey shoulder from the gas the first couple of days and the actual "wounds" were tender but I can't describe it as pain. Now they are itchy which dh tells me means they are healing. 

Emma- be nice to the new girl she's probably crapping herself bless her! Glad you had a good birthday as well 

Not a lot on for me. I have some paper work to do but nothing major. I may attempt some more thorough house work as dh had kept it man clean  I need to go shopping as well later. Boring really, so I hope there will be some interesting chat on here today


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-Have funny shopping  

Pots-Pain already its not the cysts is it


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Yo Pots!!! I vacuumed the day after hun  I'm fine, just bruised.

Emma- funny shopping!!!  there's nothing funny about my weekly shop this week. Not allowed anything with fat or flavour  Still the results are good though.  How's the new girl?


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

OMG its been soooooooooo quiet on here!  

Em's- snap I went to see 'Hot Fuzz' yesterday, I thought it was good until all the shooty stuff then it was well OTT, it was a bit of a blokey film   , we had some right kn*b behind us that laughed at all the not funny bits!! was that you??  

Pots- you need to take things easy hun, stay in bed and natter on here   

Ali- glad your barnet turned out nicely and the nasty greys have gone! Im obsessed with them I have a pair of tweezers in the car to pluck the b**gers out when they jump up and wave at me!  

I am mainly cleaning and cooking today!! I want to get organised for the week, as its another busy one for me, ooo and I have the doctors this arvo to see how many of the bloods he will do for me before I book an appt with Mr S!!   

Happy soggy Monday to you all    

You alright Tash??  where are you?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

New girl is in with the boss till 1pm then he is shooting off to a meeting so wants me to help her after then   she seems ok bit of a chav though with the big old gold earrings and the croydon face lift hairstyle  

Oi Gill you cheeky sod   it was not me   i had to jack up in the toilets at 6.30 though to do my jab, passed the cleaner on the way in...was that you    have a good day cooking and cleaning   Tash is probably skiving again


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Yeah it was meeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

Dont scare the new girl


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning guys just going to read your gossip over the weekend and will then ome back hope you are all feeling good today and looking forward to another week!!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Pots- you nutter    yeah and then cling film the loo and send her to the shop for a long weight!!  

Your GP sounds like he knows you  

KT morning love


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I think me and dh are going to see Hot Fuzz this week. I don't fancy that 23  Looks a bit scary to me. I should be planning lots of nice things as dh is off to Cyprus again  Only for a week this time, but I hate being in the house on my own at night time.  

Emma- Croydon face lift   I usually have one of those trying to keep my afro under control, although its lose and flowing free today 

Gill- i didn't realise you were going to see ******* as well. I bet he's booked himself on a cruise with the amount of Woking ladies that have gone to him recently 

Pots- you just achey then? I reckon some gentle exercise will help that. Just a walk round the block to get the blood flowing to the vitals and get your lazy muscles used to doing something  

Hiya KT


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Katie  

Sho-Make the most of the time that d/h is away   

Pots-When your better you need to get yourself doing some gentle excercise to strengthen those tummy muscles up  

Gill-  thought it was you lady   wasnt Tash at woking this morning for more blood to be taken then she was booking an appt with Mr S


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Morning girls....well hopefully i will be able to get on a bit more this week as i am on a IT course in Slough again....Planning, Implementing and Maintaining a Microsoft Windows 2003 Active Directory Infrastructure.....how exciting eh.
On a break at the moment, catch up at lunchtime
XXXXXX


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma- The only plus of dh being away is that I can stick to my diet in peace without him trying to sabotage me   He's back on the 4th March then he's away again mid march comes back on my birthday but he'll only be in Stoke. then he's away again from the last day in March right up to Easter in Liverpool, and lets not forget bloody stinking Germany in June!! I've never known him be away so much not even when I was in the Army. I don't know whats going on. I'm just waiting for him to say he's going to Iraq, that'll be nice!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali-Hello poor old you in Slough  

Sho-Dont worry as long as you get preggers thats the main thing eh


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Whens your Birthday Sho??


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Emma.....we have just been told by the trainer that we are only allowed on the Internet during breaks and if he hears any clicking during work time he will disconnect the Internet


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Your kidding Ali...tell him to feck off


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ali-   consider yourself told then  Get off!!!!!! By the way, when are you srating hun?
My birthday is soon 

Emma- yep you're right, gotta get up the duff and quick!!! I'm going mad  I'm going to get my bloods done tomorrow and then later on in the week I;'m going to make an appointment to see Mr R. I don't want to just crack on with it without seeing him first


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

On a side issue, my Af is not due until 4th March and my boobs are sore!!!!! I mean really sore. Whats that about then?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-I sometimes get sore boobs from ovulation onwards maybe that is it


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow what alot of chatter over the weekend.

Elly and Chris great news on the bonus May will be here before you know it, hope your body is recovering and you are not having to rush back to work.  

Kerry glad to hear your baseline all went well and that you are enjoying stimming, when is your first progress scan Friday?

Hiya Bendy where have you been dont see you on here as much as you were,  hope DR is going well and I am sure your BFP will be coming real soon.  I know I cannot believe it 12 weeks today I never thought I would see this milestone I am getting really excited about my scan tomorrow now.

Nibbles good luck for test day its not long to go now, glad to hear you are feeling ok, keeping my fingers crossed for you

Emma - Croydon Chav - that is my sister you are talking about mrs   

Glad to hear you are recoving well Sho and Pots even if you are trying to run before you walk remember to take it easy both of you.

Oh Ali I love it when you are on a course sitting there chatting to us rather than listening you naughty girl sounds like your tutor though has marked your card mrs!

Hope this week isnt too busy Gill

Take Care all

ktx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Updated List of WN Ladies 

 Waiting for Appointments 

Mimi 1st apt 13th February
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 April
Saz24 - Waiting for NHS apt April / May
Potsworth - 1st Appointment 31st May Expected start date beginning of June
Taragon with Nick Brook
MT - 1st Appointment in June

 Waiting to Start 

Miss TC Waiting for a Doner Match
Minow March
Monkeylove IVF May/June
Wildcats - Now have the Funds Hoping to start in May
Scaredy Cat
Strawbs
LadyTara
Emerald
HopeSpringEternal 
Miracle1978 
Steffan
Citygirl
ballimac
Alisha
BarneyBear
Jules77
babydreams219
Jellybabe 
Sarah38
Budgie

 Waiting for AF to start TX 

Beanie35
Emerald
Myra FET 
AliPali - ICSI Short Protocol 
Gill 
Sho28 - Lap on 15th Feb All Clear YIPPPEEE

 On 21 day wait to start TX 

Hatster DR Starts 28th February
Angie DR Starts 11th March

DownRegging

NVH started 4th Feb, Baseline 23rd Feb EC 9th mar, ET 12th Mar
Emma74 Baseline 23rd Feb
Karen 1975 DR 13th Feb, EC 19th Mar, ET 21st Mar, Test 4th Apr
BendyBird DR 14th Feb, EC 19th Mar Et 21st Mar, Test 4th Apr

Stimming

Fingersarecrossed started 1st Feb Baseline 16th Feb

 2WW PUPO !! 

Nibbles - FET 7th 2 Embies 7cell & 4 Cell Test Day 21st Feb
Cloud FET 7th 2 Embies 7cell & 5 Cell Test Day 21st Feb
Caro01 IUI Insemination took place 9th Feb

 Waiting for First Scan -  

Oskira CONGRATULATIONS Scan 27th Feb
BBpiglet7 CONGRATULATIONS Scan 27th Feb

 Beans on Board 

Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS  
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
KTx - EDD 3-9-2007  12 week scan 20th Feb
LUC - EDD 1-10-2007  8 week scan 20th Feb

 Woking Babies 

Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 

 Please can anyone let me know any updates and changes and when you are due to start treatment or if you are waiting for AF etc as there are so many of us I am not sure where everyone should be.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Pots- i don't see why you haven't been for a run yet frankly 

I'm on day 16. a bit early for the old sore boobs, but then I am better nursihed at the mo so maybe that's it.  who the hell knows and who cares probably  

I can't be bothered to do the house work


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Quickie from me - KTx congrats on 12 weeks honey!!    

Yes my progress scan is Friday...

Sho - I get sore boobs mid cycle sometimes, not surprising when you have been operated on recently...

Have a lovely Monday everyone - talk to you later


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks Guys

My poor Alfie dog is going nuts pacing the house today as his big bro Tiny has gone to the groomers today and he is going mad trying to find him (even though Alfie went last week and Tiny couldnt care less)!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Pots-   No I'm just winding you up because its funny  And I'm bored!

Fingers- I didn't realise it was all going so quickly for you. I hope you are going to take some time off around e/c onwards lady  Have they got you more staff at work yet ?

I didn't think that the lap would have anything to do with sore boobs to be honest. It doesn't have anything to do with hormones does it  I dont know. we'll. find out soon enough won't we. I won't be able to tell when Af is here anyway as I have brown schluff coming out at the mo! there I bet that's put a smile on your faces


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks sho I was just eating some celery then !!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Sorry Kate


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Actually you wait. you wanna see the things you'll be schluffing out when you've had this baby. doesn't bear thinking about! ;o


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-I know the lap will mess up your cycle   so who knows and like you say who cares  

Kate-Well done for getting to 12wks...what is the next milestone  

Kerry-Good luck for your progress scan on Friday  

Can someone do an a/f dance for me please as i have my scan friday and no sign of a/f yet


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

KT- 12 weeks   enjoy your celery  

Ali- enjoy your course, it sounds very exciting NOT  

Emma- are you going back to little Miss Riddle or keeping your tarty little cat   whats the next theme going to be, I reckon pictures of ourselves so we can be nosey! here's your dance hun                  

Sho- Dh isnt prepared to go ahead with another cycle until we have been to see Mr S & we are thinking of blasts & assisted hatching too! my GP is great so fingers crossed he will be helpful today to!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

thanks for the a/f dances girls you sure know how to shake your thangs  

Gill-I dont blame you for seeing mr S if its a £1000 for the cons appts plus bloods and you get some answers and a BFP who cares what he spends his money on eh   lets hope you follow in Luc's footsteps


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma-  I wouldn't have thought it would mess up my cycle  You;'ve got time to come on yet. Hopefully you can have the wonderful experience of dildo cam when in full flow. Always a pleasure 

Gill- hope your Gp helps you out then.

got to get on with my soup! but really can't be bothered. I don't know whats wrong with me today


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

thats a great idea Pots   love it!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-all my laps messed my cycle's up and i have had 6 of them   I have already had the pleasure of dildo cam on day 2 of my cycle  

Pots-are you scared of us seeing a pic of you   is that why your suggesting this


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Em-hhhhmmmm sloppy!! Nice  

Pots- don't you get carried away now. we are still no where near the end of Feb!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Im keeping my tart cats pic on now


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Pots- ahh they are sweet   

Ems' I totally agree and I feel like I need to get that positive renewed hope feeling back before we go again & with all the info you, Luc and Hatster have kindly given me I really think its worth it! 

Its so not like dh to put his foot down he normally just goes with the flow but he meant buisness this time! so the extra money will be well spent hopefully   

Bless your heart there is nothing more degrading than being in full flow when your have your date with dildo cam, I feel your pain!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

get that Naughty little Girl! of a cat off!   what will you dress your babies in I wonder  


lol!!   I wrote a bad word and dear ff changed it, how funny


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill she is staying lady   

Listen do you really think i will be embarresed by Lindsey scanning me while im in full flow   come on this is me your talking to love


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill pm me and tell me what you actually put


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots how do i add it to my ticker...and btw you sent me the pic of little miss riddle and i dont have it anymore


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

how do Cheesy, how you doing?   wheres N'eve having a snooze?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

morning cheesy!

Em/Gill- I agree in general on the blood test issue. I've asked for some myself  I don't think Luc's BFP was a coincidence and in your case Emma, I wouldn't want another mis carriage when you've had so many either. anyway you're basically sorted now aren't you thankfully  You know it will be a big fat + . I'm not even gonna say  because I know it will work this time.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

yeah think I'll join her soon


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Can I join in as well. I feel a bit sleepy myself


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh Cheesy go and have a sleep honey how you getting on


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Bloody hell! I can't believe she is nearly a month old now  you fitting into your size tens again yet


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow how much you lot can talk I have only taken 2 calls!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i want the quinny buzz too


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Emma AF dance for you hunny


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Whats they quinny buzz 2007?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Kate  

The quinny buzz is a 3 wheeler but lovelllllyyyyy   it was either that or the bugaboo for me but they are a rip off so the quinny it is for my little bundle


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Oh no I have just looked it up on the website I went to a christening yesterday and one of the guests has one of those and he turned it round it pull backwards up the steps of the church and the whole thing very nearly tipped over as he turned it if he didnt have hold of it properly the poor baby would of been eating the pavement I wouldnt recommend that one, check it out at a shop first turn it sideways and round before buying them it looked really unsafe to me


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

you lot crack me up!!! Picking out buggies  I want the most expensive one and I don't care what it looks like


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

ohhh Kate glad you told me that then   will have to rethink  

Sho-there is nothing like forward planning and thinking positively   
Pots-That was me as someone keeps ending all the bubbles in stupid numbers


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

maybe this guy was just careless, but I pointed it straight out to hubby saying that didnt look good!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

who is messing with my bubbles is that you emma they are changing by the minute!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate, no its not me, i think its Sho   as someone was messing around with them yesterday too


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Is anyone planning n going to the baby show in london they have one on the 10th March in east London that Nigel and I are going to go to as we want to see lots of different buggies etc rather than having to traipse to all the shops as I want a buggie that can also be a pram too as we have a 3 storey town house I want to be able to have the pram attachment on the ground floor, the moses bases on the middle floor and the cot on the top floor.

They also have another babyshow in the Olympia which is easier to get to but this one is not until October which will be too late for me so great for all you guys that are about to get your BFP's shortly.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Excuse me missy!! I haven't touched the bloody bubbles. Whenever you have asked for yours to end with a 7 I've done it for you then someone comes along and changes it so I've given up. I was actually just doing some market research so there!!!!!!

I do forward plan, I have names picked out and everything but I daren't look at things to bring home just in case  If you catch my drift

KT- you've answered you're own question there. It was a man in charge of the puch chair. what do you expect! I have herad that those 3 wheelers are quite heavy and hard to manage though  Pots needs a 3 wheeler so she can look sporty when she goes out running


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm not buying a buggy til i have a baby to put it in  So no, I won't be going to any baby shows. I didn't know such things even existed


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning all

First I want to say Happy Birthday to Emma,







I had NO idea it was your birthday this weekend hun, I guess I'm not paying enough attention to the board! I hope you had a fab day though! Oh and Porche looks sooo cute in her jumper, did she try to rip it off?

Gill - yeah I know what you mean about laughing and staying in the cafe 

What happened with the smilies, they look the same to me so I guess I must have missed it.

Sho, well done on the weight loss, I started today too with a diet and I went on my treadmill this morning, damn near killed me as I havent done any serious excercise in months! Im using the incentive of tx as my goal, when I get to where I need to be I can start again!

Ali did you go to a hairdresser or do you do it yourself? I have to go and get mine done this week! Poor you being in Slough - Are you near the town?

Ktx - congrats on making the 12 week milestone, you should start to see your bump in the next few weeks! I went to the baby show in November it was good, and a great place to try things out - we decided that day that we wanted the Skokke Explory pram - it's really expensive but worth it, get them to show you how it works, you won't need to buy anything else!

I just wanted to add that the cheque that Emma sent through arrived over the weekend, and we are utterly humbled by the generosity of everyone on here. We have got Matthew back with us now in his box, and it's perfect. I'm going to post a picture, I have a few to do but I'm having trouble with my camera card reader! which is why I've not done it yet! lol I'll look at it today.

Thank you so much everyone for contributing to this, you are truely wonderful people.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Elly-Let me know when you have banked it so i can transfer the funds over into my current account   cant wait to see a pic  
Yeah porshce has been trying to take it off..but i have just been putting it back on   she is fine with it for an hour or two then she wants to get licking again  

Kate-I will go to a baby show once im preggers not before too scared  
 sorry sho


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Elly I think I am right in saying we are all honored to beable to contribute something to such a wonderful memory and tribute to Matthew he will always be in all our hearts.

I will google that one now


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

And I'd just like to echo what wildcat said. Thank you. Everyone. You've been a shoulder to cry on and the best friend's we've ever (barely!) met. It helps so much to have someone around when things are up or horribly down. I sincerely hope 2007 brings you all the little ones you're hoping for 

Changing the subject .. we did the Baby Show at Olympia last October/November and it was actually pretty good. The highlight for us was getting a full pram demo from the guys at Stokke - it's the perfect solution!! Loads of buttons and gadgety-twisty bits for Dad and ease of use for Mum (also comfy for the occupant!!) What I liked was the fact you have baby facing towards or away from you and you can change the height of the seat so baby can be as close of far away as you need - great kit if a bit expensive (it also do for kids 0 - 4 which is good!!)

Emma - Happy Birthday!!! We've both been away for a bit so haven't posted and we've only lurked a bit - sorry we missed it, hope your other half bought you loads of great toys  

Kt - 12 weeks already .. wow .. every scan from now on is THE most exciting thing in the world, especially when little one starts grooving in the womb     Find any excuse you can to get the longest possible time out of the Sonographer!!!!

MrW


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

MrW-Hope your not meaning naughty toys


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Emma!!!! As if I would!!!!! Honestly, I'm shocked and stunned at the mere thought ....

(were they though? were they?)


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

MrW no they werent    
Cheers pots   will try it now


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow that looks impressive almost 22nd century!

Pots click on this link you will love it

http://www.twoleftfeet.co.uk/acatalog/Stokke_Xplory_2007.html#

/links


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hidy ho! wildcats both male and female type 

Mr W- at least you're honest and admit that you want a pram that you too can play with. reminds me of a friend who bought his 6 month old daugher a remote control car 

Wildcat- you have my sympathy with the running love. I absolutely hate running. I hated it in the army and I hate it now. I point blank refuse to do it because it hurts. Whe I first started training for the Army the most I culd do was 5 mins   how pathetic. now I stick to my trampoline which is ace because I can exercise for ages without having to leave the house and while I watch patronising Trisha!! Everyone should get one.

we should get tickers to plot our weight loss progress I guess. the shame will spur us on to keep losing   no muffs for us on Wednesday then


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I thought you would like the look of that one, Mr and Mrs W reckon it is the dogs dangleys it looks pretty impressive I must say

Looking forward to the show now for the complete demo.

However we have said were are not buying anything until I am 20 weeks which is the 16th April- but you wait and see I guarantee we will come back with something we are a bloody nightmare when it comes to shows like that!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Oh and Elly your comment about seeing a bump soon I reckon I could be bursting soon as I all of a sudden have my food head back on I cannot stop eating and I am craving carbs Tash will kill me!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

It sure is quite without her


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Ktx - totally agree with you on the not-buying-anything-until-20-weeks+ thing. We were going to rearrange all our bedrooms in readiness for Matthew and I think we're glad now that we didn't, would be hard to look a nursery room when there's no-one to go in at the moment...


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Totally understandable Mr W


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I totally understand Chris.

Elly and Chris the box is beautiful and a wonderful memory for you both and little Matthew what a treasure he was, such a fighter and such a wonderful little angel to watch over you both.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh Elly that made me   

The flowers are nice cant believe they only put a small tiny blue flower in them though


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma, the flowers were gorgeous, they made the whole house smell of lillies for a week.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh thats nice to know Elly even though they were from the WORKING GIRLS


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Wildcats  
Matthew is a beautiful angel - what a special picture 
Take care both

Deb


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Afternoon eveyone

Elly - those pictures are lovely....and thank you for posting a picture of matthew, I really wanted to see him but didn't like to ask    He is truly amazing and I now know what you mean about him being perfect  

Emma - hope you had a nice birthday  

Kate - good luck with your scan this week, sorry forgotten which day it is.

Pots - thanks for thinking about me  

I tried to catch up on the posts, but haven't do too well    I've not been in work long and have loads to do.

Well i've had a saga of a morning...went to WN for 9.30am and didn't get seen til 10.15 and I had to be in windsor for a check up on my arm at 10.55.  Linda saw me and attempted to take blood, she managed two vials but then it stopped and she couldn't fill the 3rd one    she pushed the needle in and out and made several attempts but nothing    In the end caroline had to come and take blood from my other arm    God help me tomorrow when I have to go to Heatherwood to have more blood taken for the Lupus test  

Anyway, got my appointment to see Mr ******* on weds at 2.30pm, so its all happening... 
I haven't been sleeping well cause I guess i'm now anxious to get all these tests done in time for ET.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Weds   well done honey where are you seeing him Ashtead or Harley st


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Elly & Chris- what lovely photo's, Im so glad that we contributed to matthew's special box, we are so proud of you all  

Tash- glad your ok, sorry they struggled to suck the blood from you, I always have that problem too, bet your pleased your being seen so soon    are they pleased with your onion hole??


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Nvh, people will think you are a junkie with all those holes in your arms! I went through the same on the day BB was born, they wanted to put a canula in my arm, the first attempt in my left arm didn't work and she couldn't get blood out, the same with the right arm so she got the doctor to put a smaller one in my right hand, then that day I also had 2x pethadine and 2x antisickness shots in my legs (one in each!) a blood test (also in left arm) and a jab in the back of my left hand too, I felt like a pincushion!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

onion hole pmsl


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH  Bloody hell! blood saga or what  I hate it when they mess around and try to get it out. I always tell them to stop and go to the next arm. Good luck with your appointment with Mr S  I'm sure you will get it all sorted before e/t

Wildcat-thanks for letting us see the photos.

Well I have decided to go and get my bloods done now rather than tomorrow. I'm bored so I can go to frimley get them done then pop toSainsburys on the way back. Dh's idea, he thinks I don't know he wants a Starbucks. I've told him I can't have anything though


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

haven't had a chance to read back as trainer back in 5.
I was really sad. while everyone was eating Subway i munched on a pot of brazil nuts, raisins and figs followed by co enzyme q10 and agnus castus


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali - you make me   why you having raisens and nuts your not dieting are you


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - going to harley st  

Gill - oinion hole is no longer a whole but a neat little line   I asked about making my belly button a bit prettier  

Wildcat - my veins are soooo thin that every hates taking blood from me    poor you having to go through all that after everything else    

Ali - why are you eating all that crap and not a proper lunch  

Sho - good luck with your bloods, hope i didn't put you off!  For once I can say that the NHS did a better job that WN    I usually bleed like a gooden so it was purely her incompetence I reckon


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Tash- should have asked him to do something with your face too    only kidding love ya really 

I squirted the nurse at wn once when she took the needle out , I cant remember her name, and then the complete opposite at my surgery I had to sit with my arm in a bowl of warm water cos I wouldnt bleed! 

Bets Emm'a duffing up the new chav on the block now, shes proberly got her head and is flushing it down the loo


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Poor tash   she is lovely  

Oi and by the way the chav has left the building i told her to go early...she lives in Hove apparently...bet its one of those tower blocks down there


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Onion Whole how funny

Mind you Tash I had the same thing on Tuesday last week at the midwife She couldnt get blood out of me and had to take it from both arms normally I give it willingly !!

Croydon Chav from Hove !! What are you like Emma


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

so I hear KT   

It was tash that said it was like a silverskin onion!!  

Emma that jolly good of you to let the chav go early on her first day!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

well if i hadnt of told her to go early i wouldnt be on ff would i


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Afternoon all  

Wildcats -  thank you so much for the pictures.  Your little angel is just beautiful x

Sho - well done on the weight loss, you put me to shame  

Tash - ouch!  Hope that everything is back and sorted in time for your ET

Emma- I hate training new poeple too   

Kate - congratulations on the 12 week milestone - have fun at the babyfair  

Hi to Gill, Pots and everyone else too.

Arrrgh, men.  Me and dp have just had words about his job, or lack of...
Basically I think he is going to go and work with his dad now which is fine, except he's not starting for another 3-4 months.  He just needs to find something to tide him over until then.  I know he has spoken to a couple of temp agencies, but I just think that he need to be a bit more proactive.  For example this morning one of the egencies e-mailed him saying they had over 17,000 temp jobs - he phoned them and said he was willing to do anything and she said okay, I'll let you know when something suitbale comes up (which is exactly what she has said every other time) and he left it at that.  If it was me I'd be bloody well asking why I couldn't do one of the 17,000!!!

I know I shouldn't moan, it's not as if we are going to stave.  It's just that there doesn't seem to be any comprehension or concern on his part that in the next few weeks we have to hand over the best part of five grand for tx.
He just assumes, I'll sort it out


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill - watch it lady      at least mines fixeable  

Emma - porsche looks rather cozy    where's your little miss then  

Kate - don't you join in    I don't rate WN at taking blood, there are only a few in there than can do it without any problem.

Karen - that must be so frustrating


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

glad to see you have your priorities right Emma

Gill  

Karen kick some **** tonight and make him get off his **** and get some work or give him a chore list as I always find that works whenever Nigel's work load is light for awhile (as he is self emp) I give him a chore list and then all of a sudden he gets really busy at work


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Tash I wasnt joining in just last tuesday the midwife had a nightmare taking my blood !

Caroline at WN is really good at taking blood she does it the old fashioned way with a needle and syringe rather than the sucker thing but painfree and no brusing afterwards either


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Karen-Ohhhh sorry to hear about the job situation if you had of let me know sooner he would of been able to have an interview but the 2 people my boss took on were interviewed ages ago  

Tash-Porsche is on her cat sofa with her leopard skin throw   i cant get Porshe on my ticker   so sticking with my baby girl for now...


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Karen- a good kick up the   is in order me thinks! bless you hun you just dont need this sh**t at the mo do you! 

You have every reason to moan , I really cant offer any pearls of wisdom, I just hope that he pulls his finger out in time, so you can try and relax the best you can for this cycle    Im sure it will sort itself out, your a strong determined girl after all     

sorry Tash   sorry Emma   sorry KT


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Dont apologise to me honey    i love your insults


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Stupid me tested 2 days early  

BFN of course. DH is so disappointed he feels physically sick, he really believed it would work this time because I've had some rather promising symptoms over the weekend. He doesn't even want to go see his parents this weekend as planned cos his little sister is 5 months pg and she will be around.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Gill


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhhh Nibbles honey im so sorry   what is your plan honey   i hope you have just tested too early


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Nibbles- bless your heart     everything crossed its too early hun!    remember that its not over till the fat lady sings, and im not singing


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill   what are you like


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Nibbles sorry to hear that hunny I hope it is just because you tested two days early


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hurrayyyy at bloody last my smear test result is ready to collect and all is normal ..about bloody time i say   will pick them up tonight and take into woking on friday


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

I hope so too Emma but you know what it's like, you just know when it hasn't worked... I had all these symptoms and they disappeared overnight just like last time only a couple of days later this time.

Will I have to wait for af until I've stopped Progynova?

We're going to try and fit in two more tx this year, that'll take us up to 4 fresh cycles and one FET - after that I think we'll have to stop. This is so emotionally draining and I don't want to spend 10 years trying to conceive.

Now I'm   at my desk - not a good look - must dash to the ladies


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill kiss my    you know i'm on buserilin    I can't take all your insults cause I know you don't mean them  

Emma    you do spoil your pussy eh   try and sort it out quick cause I miss you little miss riddle 

Kate I know caroline is the best, she did it today with the needle and syringe.  

Nibbles - now why did you do that    Don't give up yet, it could be just to early.  Try and stay  

Gill - you're on form today  

Emma - woohoo on your tests being ok.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Nibbles














Well done on looking forward and I am sure with the next fresh go you will get your much deserved BFP.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh nibbles its seems like something was trying to happen   you could try going to see Mr *******, Luc went to see him,hatster,myself and now tash and gill are going too, as you may need steroids etc to make them stick  pm me if you would like his details honey..he has an 80% success rate on all the women he treats going on to have healthy babies and says that all ivf clinics will be offering these tests and tx's within the next 5 years


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Elly and Chris....your son is gorgeous, i had to try and hide the tears  so thankful and honoured for being a part of his life
Nibbles.....fingerscrossed u tested to early    for u
Well the only thing i have understood so far is 'time for a coffe break' ....it is so boring
XXXX to u all, skimm read a bit cos Internet is really slow, hes back so gotta go


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali you sound like a naughty school girl


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Do you think she is sat at the back of the class!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww thanks Ali!  Don't smear your makeup though, I do that plenty for everyone!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

KTx..how did u guess


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Everyone - I've just noticed the big RED band across the top with this URL:

http://petitions.pm.gov.uk/INFERTILITY/

I've signed now, please sign too!

/links


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I imagine you hinding behind your desk


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Off to a meeting now  

Wildcat - will sign when I get back


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I have signed it


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Signed it


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash have fun in your meeting


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I am bored bored bored today I am in the office on my own and can really not get motivated at all


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

You can make some appts for me if you like Kate


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I should be doing loads for myself to be honest em I just carnt be arsed!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i cant be arsed either   but then whats new


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

oh well tomorrow is another day!


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Nibble - so sorry hun, keeping everything crossed that you just tested too early x


Emma - no worries, thanks anyway.  I think he is set on going to work with his dad now anyway so he's only looking for something for a few months

Kate - don't worry, I have left him plenty to do - we in the process of selling our place so there is lost of tidying up to be done!

Thanks guys for letting me rant.  Just reading through the posts from Wildcats and Nibbles, I realise that it's not such a big deal in the scheme of things.

And on the positive note we've just a viewing on our flat and it hasn't even gone on the market yet!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Karen-Well done on having an offer put in on your house already..lets hope new home means new baby


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Karen good luck moving and give the E.Agents what for we hate them in our industry they charge so much money for so little work, make them earn there money


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Im back  

I signed it 

My lovely GP will do some of the tests but not all of them, he said you better hurry up and get pregnant cos your costing me a fortune!   I said you should have a chat with DH about that you cheeky sod, says he with the flash Porsche in the car park!   I have to admit he's a bit of a yummy scrummer! I wouldnt say no!   

Tash come back I need to ask you something?  

Emma/Kt get on with some work you lazy sods!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Gill you naughty lady


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks Emma, it's not an offer (yet!) but it's a good start.  And oh god, I hope so...that would be fantastic   

I know what you mean Kate, I can't bear them


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Thats' good news Gill, it all helps.  Luckiy you haveinga  dish of a doctor - mine is female and just a little bit scary!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Yep I agree Karen   what happened with your offer was it accepted?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill - I'm back, what do ya wanna know    you got yourself a fancy man...tart  

karen - well done on the offer, shame it wasn't a private sale

I've signed the petition but its similar to another one i've filled in


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Tash-did your GP do the thrombophillia screen for you??   that was a quicky meeting  was it just with the boss man in the staionary cupboard


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

right I am off as had enough for the day as carnt be arsed so I will catch you all tomorrow

Cya

Kate x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill - nahhhhhhhh my boss is a women and she's on maternity leave    it was with some french and italian people in our Motorcycle head office.  
Yes my gp did most of the thrombophillia screen but when we sent of the blood the nhs didn't do the MTHFR and the anti cardio lipin anti bodies for some reason so had those done today at WN.

Bye kate and try and be more motivated tomorrow...although you've only got to go upstairs and your home


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Cheers hun my gp is doing the ANA, cardiolipin, lupus anticoagulant but cant do the others, I just spoke to nurse know all know nothing at wn and she said wait till these come back and see from there, but I want them doing anyway!   how long did they take to come back the results?? 

Night night Kate  

Where's Emma gone!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill - they take about 6 wks so I would get them all done now.  Even the nurse today told me that I had to have the others done today cause Mr C would want to see all of them even tho they won't be back in time for ET.  Personally I thought it was a waste of time as two of my tests are positive anyway    They say one thing to one person and then one thing to another  
Just make any appointment with them to get the others done or you could wait if you're seeing MrS anyway as I am sure he will do them anyway to save you paying twice.

Anyway off home now so catch ya later


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Mr S will do them all and some other ones as woking dont carry out half the clotting tests he does and neither do the nhs   you tart cant believe you got your dollys out for the dr    joke i made that bit up

Tash and kate-Laters  

Im home now ladies


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I just read your post Nibbles and I'm sorry that you didn't bring us good news, I really hope that you are just too early! Keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Em's did the results come back quicker with Mr S then? maybe we will just get them all done by him  

Oh I dont know my head hurts Ive been on this bl**dy thing nearly all day, its not good for your eyes is it??


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi Girls - i am sooo busy at work at the moment and cant keep up with you!

Emma - glad you had a good birthday hun! Have you got your drugs from Fazeley yet? 

Nibbles - sorry about the bfn  - i agree with Emma - think about going to see Mr S -its well worth the money just to put your mind at rest.

Nvh - good luck for wednesday - 

i still havent had my thrombophilia back but not bothered now as i'm on the treatment anyway   Mr S told me the thrombophilia stuff wouldnt stop you getting pg but would cause miscarriage so great that you know about it. Gill - i think when Mr S does the thrombo tests they only take 2 weeks.
got an appt with my gp on wednesday to ask if she can prescribe clexane on the nhs - worth a try!


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Sorry wildcat - meant to say Hi and say what a perfectly gorgeous baby Matthew was - bless him


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster-all the tests with Mr S take 2wks from the time you see him so dont know why that hasnt come back   at least you have the tx   how do you feel now positive


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Emma - had clotting done by GP  but Mr S said it doesnt matter as i'm on the right treatment anyway - feeling much more positive about things now - how about you? have you told WN about it or are you keeping  ?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Told woking and they said its ok but the tx isnt proven and they wont give me the meds..which i told them Mr S gave them to me anyway  

Right im off to watch home and away with some b'day cake and tea  

Laters all


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New thread this way...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=85401.0

N x


----------

